# Something White On My Air Tube



## juggsdime (Nov 10, 2011)

So i was looking in my tank the past couple of days and there is something white on my airline it seems to be getting worse every day fish seem to be doing fine.Can someone please help me with this.*c/p*


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Help us help you by providing a more detailed description of what this white thing is. Or, even better, post a photo!


----------



## juggsdime (Nov 10, 2011)

its like a flim covering the tube.ill post a pic asap


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

j****dime said:


> its like a flim covering the tube.ill post a pic asap


Is it on the exterior of the tube? or on the inside..? Is it water condensation? 

Meh ill wait for the pics.


----------



## juggsdime (Nov 10, 2011)

when i cleaned the tube it came off a brown color.is it alge? if so what can i do to get rid of tit


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

hrmm... it looks like either dried out condensation or something organic based on the fact that it came out brown... i would soak the tube in some vinegar water for a couple hours then rinse the heck out of it and let it dry.


----------



## juggsdime (Nov 10, 2011)

K Thanks


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

is it crusty our scalely? My lines coming out of tank at the water level tend get like that from the extra minerals in my water. line is cheap enough that i replace every couple years.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I had this happen with the tubing that came with my petco air pump. It wipes off, no worries.


----------

